# Gerber compact Myth Knife



## Oconostota (Oct 2, 2012)

The other post about the full sized version of this knife sparked an interest in me.  Did a little research, for reviews and pricing, and found the version I'd like on Amazon.com.

Cain't say I was at all disappointed with what I got for around $22 (with shipping).  Hint:  Try the Amazon premier membership for a month; when you need to get a bunch of stuff, get free 2nd day shipping for that month, on every order, then cancel your membership by day 29 (or 30?).

Have I ever been impressed by most knife brands sold in Wal-Mart, or any other big box store?  Nope.  Have I ever been impressed by Spyderco?  Yep - every single time.  Mora too.  The only makers I have ever found that know how to chose the right grade of stainless (Spyderco) or carbon (Mora), and put a proper edge on it, which you get, right out of the box.  And because they chose the right grade, you can restore such an edge to it (or maintain it for many years with just a strop, as long as the edge is not nicked).  Kershaw, Case, CRKT and Gerber have failed rather strongly...every_single_time I have ever tried in the past.

Annndddd - I don't store my knives wet, or use them around saltwater, so stainless is really a moot point for me.  Carbon steel will always take a vastly superior edge...period, and will not rust, unless you neglect it.  Seriously.

This purchase changed my mind on box store knife brands.  Did mine arrive razor sharp, capable of cleanly slicing a peach, or shaving hairs off of my arm?  Nope.  Was it a quite usable edge for normal cutting tasks?  Yep.  Did it become almost razor sharp after about 20 strokes on a strop?  Yep.

This version is quite compact.  The blade is very thin - almost filet knife-thin.  Quite flexible (which can be very good).  Actually, this wouldn't make a half-bad "on your vest" fillet knife.  Will it whittle?  Oh yeah.  Would it field dress medium sized game very nicely?  Oh yeah.  Will it hack your way through a bamboo thicket?  Noooooo.  But this is a knife - not a machete or axe.  Each tool has its own purpose.  I never, ever hack anything with a knife.  I cut with a knife.  I hack with hacking tools.

Not yet sure about the carbide cutter attached to the bottom of the sheath.  Tried to draw my blade through it, and stopped immediately.  It did not "want" to draw through.  I strongly suspect that the sharpener blades are at a pretty different angle than the ground edge.  Didn't want to start a long, drawn-out process of resharpening my brand new blade.  Would it fix a badly dulled or knicked edge in the field?  Probably.  Will I try that someday?  Maybe, but only if forced to.

This is still a box store knife.  But, I think it is at the very top echelon of box store knives.  I plan to keep and enjoy mine for a long time.  I reserve my Spyderco for my every day pocket.  I reserve my Mora for campfire whittling.  I reserve this knife for a belt, PFD, or backpack strap tool.















I cut off the top part of the rubber part that doubly secures the knife in the sheath.  To me, it just stuck out too far, almost asking to snag on something.  Just a personal preference.






Sorry for the blurriness in 3 of my pictures.  New hardware for me, and too lazy to go back and go through the picture taking and uploading process again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice looking little tool. Thanks for posting it up. I like gerber, simply for the reason that I can keep a good edge on them. I may have to look this one up.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm interested now!  Gonna keep an eye out for it.  I could use that on my fly fishing vest.


----------



## Oconostota (Oct 2, 2012)

PappyHoel said:


> I'm interested now!  Gonna keep an eye out for it.  I could use that on my fly fishing vest.



That would be an ideal home for one.  Cut the odd end of fishing line, get you out of a snag, or even fillet a trout for lunch, if you get real hungry.

Anyone else love eating a trout 20 minutes after you catch it, broiled in campfire coals?  mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mdhall (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice, I got the full-size Myth and it's super sharp! I hear you on the carbon steel. Gerber says this is "high-carbon," which I think is a relatively subjective term. One thing is for sure it is made with quality. I wrote a full review of the full-size Myth fixed blade for anyone who cares: http://www.outdoorwriter.net/hunting-fishing/gerber-myth-fixed-blade-knife-review/


----------



## Oconostota (Oct 12, 2012)

The other night, I did a little comparison, between my compact Myth, and my Spyderco Dragonfly, and Mora knives.  Carving across grain on softwood and hardwood.  The true test of an edge.  BTW, paper and cardboard will eat up *any* edge.  Wood won't.

I have to take back what I said about the edge of my Gerber.  Yes, it will easily cut a rope or some other utility task.  But, compared to the other 2 knives, it wasn't even close to being sharp.

So, I spent about an hour with a Lansky, followed by dozens of strokes on a strop.  Impossible to get this blade even anywhere even close to razor sharp.

Then again, it is a $22 knife.  It will do a decent job of what I ask of it.  But if I need a really sharp knife for utility, my Spyderco folder comes out of my pocket.  Or if I am whittling around a campfire, out comes the Mora (*extremely* good values in my opinion).  But I would never knowingly risk the edge of my Spyderco or Mora.  With the Gerber, it wouldn't really matter.


----------



## mdhall (Oct 12, 2012)

Mora makes good products, especially considering the price point. Much like Opinel knives, high-carbon and not from China.


----------



## Oconostota (Oct 12, 2012)

mdhall said:


> Mora makes good products, especially considering the price point. Much like Opinel knives, high-carbon and not from China.



Yep!  Get one of these:  

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/Classic-High-Carbon-Steel-Mora-Knife-3-Blade-Made-in-Sweden/productinfo/106-0020/

And you will learn what "sharp" really means.  Right out of the package.  Yes, the sheaths really stink, but they can be modified to do a decent job, with just a little work.  The knife itself is an absolute work of art...for about $16!


----------

